# Need a 27 inch 1080p IPS monitor



## hannibal2469 (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I need a 
 1080p 
 IPS 
 27 inch monitor
 LED backlit
 response time less than 8ns
 Need HDMI, VGA and DVI ports

For Movies, Games, web browsing, youtube and general computer usage dont really need it for photoediting or animation           softwares but if the monitor is good at that as well then it is fine

 Dont know anything about refresh rates but I dont want to spend a ridiculous amount of money on a hifi refresh rate monitor that I wont ever use

Thanks
Ashok Raju Kothapalli


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 15, 2015)

For Gaming Viewsonic VX2770SMH-LED 27" LED IPS(HDMI/DVI/VGA) @ 23,990 is best monitor in your Budget.

Link:ViewSonic VX2770SMH-LED 27-Inch SuperClear IPS LED: Amazon.in: Electronics

Wait for other members suggestions as well...


----------



## Uchihamadara (Oct 21, 2015)

I think 1080 on 27 inches wont look very appealing.. Would you like to buy 24 inch 1080 p instead


----------



## sharique (Oct 23, 2015)

I like this one from lg-27MP77HM, price about 20k, there is 24 inches version is also available lg-24MP77HM, price aboutt 15k. 
For IPS panels I think LG is the best choice.


----------



## devil'sdouble (Oct 24, 2015)

Yeah, if below average panels are considered best then yes, they are the best choice, certainly.

Anyway, I too think that 1080p on a 27 inches model will not look good.


----------



## Minion (Oct 24, 2015)

I suggest go you to get a 26" led tv and use it as monitor. Most monitors uses inferior panels and monitors which uses good panel cost a bomb they will almost set you back by 30k.


----------

